# Asking permission to reprint art



## zereshiito

Hello!

I would like to ask if someone could help me here. I'd like to know for a way to ask an artist if they would let me repost their art on my tumblr. Is via Twitter so it doesn't have to be long, but just something like 

_"Hello, I really like your art and I'd like for your permission to reprint this on my tumblr, if you grant me to do so I’ll definitely include an url with your twitter name and the illustration. Thank you (sorry I don't know korean so I'm using a sample.)"_

In case they give me permission, ask them _"Thank you for replying. If I want to repost again in the future, do I need to contact you again?"_

If I can't make this question here, at least someone who would like to help me for pm or tell me if there's a forum where I could ask? It's just this, I don't mean to bother for anymore.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kross

zereshiito said:


> _"Hello, I really like your art and I'd like for your permission to reprint this on my tumblr, if you grant me to do so I’ll definitely include an url with your twitter name and the illustration. Thank you (sorry I don't know korean so I'm using a sample.)"_


 I'd say, "안녕하세요. 작가님의 작품을 너무 좋아해서, 제 텀블러 계정에 이 작품을 올리고 싶은데 허락해주실 수 있나요? 만약 허락해주시면, 작가님의 트위터 계정과 작품들에 대한 링크도 포함할 생각입니다. 감사합니다." 



zereshiito said:


> In case they give me permission, ask them _"Thank you for replying. If I want to repost again in the future, do I need to contact you again?"_


 I'd translate, "답변 감사합니다. 혹 차후에 작가님의 작품을 제 계정에 다시 올리게 되면, 제가 허락을 또 구해야 하나요?"

Good luck!


----------



## zereshiito

(Sorry for the delay) Thank you so much for your help, Kross!


----------



## zereshiito

They replied me: "이 그림은 사진을 트레이스한 그림이라 조금 곤란한데, 만약에 사진 트레이싱이라고 표시해 주신다면 올리셔도 좋습니다." And I'm looking for different online translators but I just can't get it

I'm really sorry, I forgot to put if they could reply in english, I thought that saying _(sorry I don't know korean so I'm using a sample.)_ it'll make them reply something shorter.

Next time I'll use "답장은 가능하시다면 영어로 부탁드립니다." but if it's not much to ask, I'd appreciate for the translation of their response


----------



## Kross

zereshiito said:


> They replied me: "이 그림은 사진을 트레이스한 그림이라 조금 곤란한데, 만약에 사진 트레이싱이라고 표시해 주신다면 올리셔도 좋습니다."


(I have no background of art, so I am not sure if I select the right counterpart for 트레이스 written in the reply.) 

It's a bit hard for me to let you do that because this painting has been traced from a photo. But if you mark it as traced I have no problem with you posting it.


----------



## zereshiito

Oh, I see, so I just have to make it clear when I post it that it is traced... Even when I tried using translators, I got something about being traced but I just couldn't get what they were exactly saying or more important, if they were giving me the permission.

Again, thank you so much!


----------

